# XP network cable unplugged



## treesrus (Jul 2, 2005)

Hi, I run both WIN98SE and XP pro in the same box with 2 drives. My old drive with WIN98SE connects to the internet with a D-LINK DFE 500TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (Rev B/C) through a broadband connection. I do not run anything through a router or hub and there are no wireless connections. With exactly the same configuration with XP I get a message saying Network Cable Unplugged.

So - I can make a perfect connection with 98SE but cannot with XP - obviously an OS problem. I have twice uninstalled the NIC and that didn't work. My broadband provider is completely baffled, and I can find no help on messge boards like this - have been searching for several hours. Also, the driver manufacturer says that XP provided drivers good enough for their card and will not provide new XP drivers. I have also tried a second NIC card from a completely different manufacturer with the same results.

Anyone have any ideas?

ThankS!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you power cycle the broadband modem when you changed from 98 to XP? Did you use the same cable that worked with 98?


----------



## treesrus (Jul 2, 2005)

Yes, cycled modem and it is the same cable - only change is XP Pro


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd guess you have a driver or TCP/IP stack issue.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset [log_file_name]*

*Note:* the _log_file_name_ needs to be specified, e.g. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## treesrus (Jul 2, 2005)

I found another site with 12 reasons why this might happen - and the last 2 I had not tried and the first of those fixed the problem - The connection type had been set to auto-detect by XP - I changed it to 10Base T Full Duplex and that solved the problem. Concurrent with that problem, though, was a newly installed drive that, for some reason, my CMOS would only intermittently recognise as the boot drive. After playing around with that for a seemingly frustraingly long time I finally installed it as the slave, which my CMOS did recognise, unfailingly, and then adjusted the CMOS to make the slave the boot drive. I thought it was an elegant solution to a difficult and seemingly unresolvable problem, though I suppose there is some ramification I have not considered that will lead to a fatal error in the future 
Anyway, thanks for the help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Strange beasts these computers. :grin:


----------



## ScrumpyJ (Jul 21, 2005)

*Stupid Network Cable*

I'm having a very similar problem. I had my Dell XP machine running cable internet on a router with two other users. I recently moved, and have not been able to connect using the same router (Gigafast 4400 R) and only 1 other user. HELP I'm going nuts.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

ScrumpyJ, your problem is different enough that I think you would be better off starting your own tread. Please post back with more details.


----------



## XxRealTechyxX (Oct 1, 2009)

Same problem, only one thing, it continously says it eveyone 4 secs!


----------

